# Black clouds approaching



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 22, 2016)

One of those days when the clouds are menacing which helps an image like this.  Taken yesterday while at work.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2016)

I like the heavy yellow contrast of the plane to the dark background clouds.
maybe cropped a little more from the bottom and right so there's not so much foreground.
but great shot.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, what a backdrop for an awesome yellow plane!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you for the comments.  Seconds after I took this shot it started to rain.

Dave


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 22, 2016)

As suggested a slightly tighter crop.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2016)

PhotoriousMe said:


> As suggested a slightly tighter crop.
> 
> View attachment 126436


I like it better.  More prominent in the photo.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2016)

btw, that's a super kewl amphibious airplane.  2 add'l vertical fins on the tail's horizontal stabilizer and other add'l fins.  A pic I wouldn't mind having on my wall actually.


----------



## Rick50 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 23, 2016)

Wonderful work.   You were lucky to have that little bit of blue sky, low on the horizon; it really makes the yellow pop.   I guess it's true what they say:
"Chance favors the prepared mind."


----------

